# Slashdot Games Examining the Role of Video Games In the US Election



## Clark Kent (Oct 31, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Examining the Role of Video Games In the US Election
By News Bot - 10-31-2008 07:34 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Gamasutra is running an article discussing the influence of games and gamers on the 2004 and 2008 presidential elections. The connection, while minor, is continuing to strengthen, from allowing people to register to vote through their consoles, to in-game advertising, to games about and involving the candidates. However, it may still be an uphill climb as media-sharing becomes easier. From Gamasutra: "There are reasons games have grown slowly compared to other technologies for political outreach. The most important one is also the most obvious: since 2004, online video and social networks have become the big thing, as blogs were four years ago. Instead of urging voters to 'play my game,' as Loftus and I surmised, candidates urged their constituents to 'watch my video.' Online video became the political totem of 2008, from James Kotecki's dorm room interviews to CNN's YouTube debates."pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/2223209amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/30/2223209"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/2223209amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/kP1zW5KHvgXcN3edA9Q-wPYB-OM/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/kP1zW5KHvgXcN3edA9Q-wPYB-OM/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/ZusfWtPDelI" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

